# Haiti piece



## orpheus (Feb 19, 2010)

........


----------



## Kat (Feb 23, 2010)

Well I'm wondering what you are inquiring about as it's already published. 

I think that the question mark things are just a matter of your formatting not carrying over when you cut and pasted. 

“I witnessed a pastor’s wife that I work with often......The pain she must have suffered from the bouncing truck on the savage roads of Haiti is incomprehensible. “Among the multitudes of wounded, I saw a woman about to give birth. It made me realize that even in the midst of unfathomable tragedy, life still goes on.”

"Among... strange place to have quotation marks. I would just remove them. 

If it wasn't already published I would look carefully at the market you are aiming for. It has a slight Christian slant and would do better in a publication of that sort.


----------



## orpheus (Feb 26, 2010)

Because it was published in a rag. 

I was careful not to include some of the woman's unsavory views of voodoism. But she was a Christian.


----------

